# Greek Island Ferries Help Please



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to take a motorhome by ferry to the Greek island of Santorini (Thira).


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you tried Blue Star Ferries

Look at www.bluestarferries.com but use internet explorer to do it.

If not Hellenic Ferries.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

The best way to Greece and it's Islands is to go via Venice with Minoan Lines. Anek would be my second choice and both allow camping on deck out of their winter schedule. I lived in Corfu for many years until recently and have made this trip in both directions many times. I have used Blue Star and others but, depending when you travel they just don't cut it when complared to Minoan Lines.

Camping on deck is a semi open garage deck and there are showers, free electric hook-up and security swipe card for the garage area. The view when leaving Venice is amazing and also amazing to see (and be on board) this great bit ferry (more akin to a cruise ship) navigating the Venice canals. Truly a wonderous way to leave and arrive Venice.

The ferry calls usually at Corfu and then Igoumenitsa on the mainland (Sometimes in reverse) before continuing to Patras where I believe you will find ferries to the Islands. Journey time to Corfu 22hours and another 1.5 to Igoumenitsa. I think 5 or 6 hours to Patras but check their website for exact times and schedules. Book online and reserve your place if in summer as it can be busy. Finding the port in Venice is a doddle, just follow 'Passenger Ferry' from Autostrada and if you are late you can get the next ferry without penalty but best to phone ahead and speak to English speaking staff to advise. The Minoan ferries are all stabilised and you will not get sick, but as for Blue Line/Blue Star, it was much smaller, not clean and 'rolled' the whole way :-( Granted it was a winter crossing but still no problems with Minoan/Anek.

If you need any further help, drop me a line. Hope this helps.

PS. Depending on your time away, you could get off at Igoumenitsa and drive the last leg, its wonderful.


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks hektor03,

I have booked a place on the Minoan ferry from Venice and also by phoning Bluestar ferries a place on the Athens to Santorini ferry, the sailings are in May which I'm hoping will be in the better weather season.

Could you give me any advice about the ferry port at Athens?

Thanks


----------

